

Review my startup, moodpanda.com , UI Design - rosspanda

Hi All,<p>My friend and i have been working on http://moodpanda.com in our spare time for about a year now, do you think we should stick with the more friendly cartoon style UI or go for a more medical business look?<p>Any feedback you guys have would be great.<p>Thanks
Ross
======
JoachimSchipper
The scrolling thing in the lower left is cool, but my eye is mostly drawn to a
long line of "no reason given". Try de-emphasizing it somehow (e.g. graying
out that particular reason?)

"Will anyone be reading...", in the FAQ, should be a header. "Contact us"
should be a link.

I liked the panda (but then I like pandas). Who are you trying to target? I'd
suspect that the typical free consumer app does better with pandas than with
people in white coats. But A/B testing this may not be that hard.

------
rosspanda
Thanks for this i will take a look at the "no reason given bit" Most social
networks are quite bland looking as they are more of a framework

